# Timeshare map out of order? (FIXED)



## stevio99

Seems like the timeshare map ain't working.  Tried both Chrome and Firefox.

*Admin update - this has been fixed and can be accessed here:

https://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## Makai Guy

Brian discovered this a day or two ago.  Haven't yet figured out what is causing it.


----------



## Berea1

Makai Guy said:


> Brian discovered this a day or two ago.  Haven't yet figured out what is causing it.




When do you think the "Timeshare maps" site will be restored for use??  This site is VERY helpful in planning for use of the timeshares located in Orlando and closeness to the parks!!  Patrick


----------



## TUGBrian

im really not sure, ive sent an email off to the TUG member who designed it but have not yet heard back.


----------



## taterhed

If he's having trouble with the new Google maps changes, he can always try ARCGIS and their new 'earth'  maps.  I don't care for it, but apparently the programming is friendlier in some aspects for overlays. (I'm no expert and my advice is worth what I charge--zero)


----------



## Berea1

TUGBrian said:


> im really not sure, ive sent an email off to the TUG member who designed it but have not yet heard back.



Brian - do you have anyone else that can have the google timeshare maps site restored???  It was such a useful site and so valuable as to other nearby resorts if you could not obtain a trade for the one that you most desired.   Patrick


----------



## TUGBrian

I heard back from the person who developed it, she said she would take a look when she got some free time.


----------



## Berea1

Thank you Brian, and the nice lady that just updated this google timeshare map.  I very much appreciate all of the work involved.  Patrick


----------



## Berea1

Berea1 said:


> Thank you Brian, and the nice lady that just updated this google timeshare map.  I very much appreciate all of the work involved.  Patrick



Brian - Google timeshare maps site is down again.  Please contact Carol about having the site restored;  please thank her for me and for those of us that enjoy seeing the site location where the timeshare we are considering going to is located.  THANK YOU!   Patrick


----------



## TUGBrian

it hasnt actually been working since it was first reported, ive not heard back from Carol since my last post


----------



## Berea1

TUGBrian said:


> it hasnt actually been working since it was first reported, ive not heard back from Carol since my last post


The site is now working and has been for the last few days.  Please compliment Carol on all of her efforts to achieve that as it is very valuable to me with its satellite views in addition to the map.  Patrick


----------



## kwelty

Thank you Carol, I love that map.


----------



## TUGBrian

are we talking about the same map?

https://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

this still does not load for me using any browser, but if its working for everyone else thats great!


----------



## klpca

I was going to link to the map in another thread (timeshares near amtrak stations) but I can't get it to load. Any suggestions?


----------



## TUGBrian

still no changes (or word) from the person who originally designed it...so until she gets some free time its likely to stay unfunctional.


----------



## taterhed

So....  timeshare maps is currently working, but when you try to open it, it will detect that the scripts for the site are not secure (https) while the actual link is an https.  

So, if the owner/maintainer of the site is listening.....help!

You can still use the site, you will just need to acknowledge the security warning and display the non-secure (mixed) content.  This will be indicated in different ways on different browsers or security software prompts.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I see the screen, but it appears to be hung with "Maps Loading..." and "Resorts Loading..."


----------



## Makai Guy

CalGalTraveler said:


> I see the screen, but it appears to be hung with "Maps Loading..." and "Resorts Loading..."


Yes, that's the way it has been for months.


----------



## Berea1

Makai Guy said:


> Yes, that's the way it has been for months.


Please ask Caroline very nicely to update the site as I considered this feature as one of the top three functions of the site!!!    PPPPLLLEEEEEAAAASSSSE!!!!  Patrick


----------



## TUGBrian

looking at it further, it certainly does appear to have a problem with the secure encrypted connection...im not quite sure why.

it does however work as mentioned above if you bypass the security warning about "loading unsafe scripts" which lets your browser also load items on the page that DONT use https.  doing this lets you click the buttons at the top and load all the pinpoints for the resorts.


----------



## dioxide45

Does the break somehow coincide with upgrading the Tug2 side to HTTPS?


----------



## TUGBrian

its fixed now...thanks for the tip that it was working if you bypassed the security warning!

just had to edit the code inside the file that was calling google maps thru a regular http:// url..instead of an https one.


----------



## taterhed

That's what I Thought might be the problem

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Works now. What a great resource!


----------



## Makai Guy

Glad to have this back.  Nice work, Boss.


----------



## taterhed

A well oiled machine.....


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Map is terrific. I like how it shows the location relative to ski resorts when you zoom.  I will be using this a lot for planning. Thanks Tug!

P.S. Would be nice if newer resorts were included e.g. WKORVN, Nanea (Kaanapali), Sunrise by Hilton (Park City) etc.


----------



## TUGBrian

when finally digging into the code of this, it looks like I might be able to add new resorts to the areas.

the format for how these resorts are displayed within the map is such:

<marker name="Aviawest at Pacific Shores Resort and Spa" lat="49.305759" lng="-124.237749" address="1-1600 Strougler Road &lt;br&gt;Nanoose Bay,  BC  V9P 9B7&lt;br&gt;Phone: 250-468-7121" category="RCIPoints" rci="6790"/>


so it appears i need the lat/longitude...address...phone number, category, and rci or ii code.

im guessing the only really required parts are the name, lat/long coords, and address...but im sure the other info would be useful.

if someone wants to dig up this info for some resorts that are missing I can try to insert the data into the xml files for the various areas to see if they show up.  (try nanea for example...we can see if adding it works)

i give it a 50/50 shot of working...or causing a black hole in the center of the universe  =D


----------



## dioxide45

Brian, Here is one not on the map. you may need to update some of the fields like category or ii (I don't even know if ii is right, it said 'rci' there). Not sure how they look for an II property.

<marker name="Marriott's Kauai Lagoons - Kalanipu'u" lat="21.961832" lng="-159.340604" address="3325 Holokawelu Way&lt;br&gt;Lihue, HI, 96766&lt;br&gt;Phone: 808-632-8202" category="IIWeeks" ii="MKI"/>


----------



## TUGBrian

added and uploaded the new file...lets see if it works


----------



## TUGBrian

ha, seems to work great!

*edit..had to move it into the right order...didnt notice they were alphabetical until now.


https://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## TUGBrian

looking at it again, looks like the names are all mixed and matched...some with the developer up front..some with it at the end.

probably not that big of a deal overall as long as all resorts are actually on the list!


----------



## TUGBrian

its interesting that the two entries for marriott kauai lagoons are a good deal away from each other?  is the original one just at the wrong location?


----------



## TUGBrian

we could probably much more easily manage the resorts (and find missing ones) if we consolidated the resort naming to match whats in the TUG database.

here is the resort order in the map file:

Alii Kai II
Alii Kai Resort
Aston Aloha Beach Hotel - Getaway vacation purchases only
Aston at Papakea Resort - Getaway vacation purchases only
Aston at Poipu Kai - Getaway vacation purchases only
Aston at the Maui Banyan - Getaway vacation purchases only
Aston at the Waikiki Banyan
Aston Islander on the Beach - Getaway vacation purchases only
Aston Kauai Beach at Makaiwa - Getaway vacation purchases only
Aston Shores at Waikoloa
Aston Waikiki Beach Hotel
Aston Waikiki Sunset
Aston Waikoloa Colony Villas
Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas
Banyan Harbor
Castle Kamaole Sands - Rental
Castle Kiahuna Plantation - Rental
Castle Kona Reef - Rental
Castle Waikiki Shore - Rental
Cliffs Club, The
Cliffs Resort, The
Fairway Villa - Vacation Internationale
Gardens at West Maui
Grand Waikikian - Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Hanalei Bay Resort
Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach
Hawaiian Sun Holidays
Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower - Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Hololani - Vacation Internationale
Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village - Shell Vacations Club
Hono Koa Vacation Club
Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa
Imperial Hawaii Vacations Club
Ka'anapali Beach Club
Kaanapali Keys at Papakea Beach Resort
Kahana Beach Resort
Kahana Falls
Kahana Villa
Kalia Tower - Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Kamaole Beach Club
Kapaa Shore - Vacation Internationale
Kauai Beach Club - Marriott
Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy - Shell Vacations Club
Kauai Lagoons - Marriott
Ke Nani Kai
Keauhou-Kona Surf and Racquet Club /Royal Aloha Vacation Club
Kihei Akahi
Kihei Kai Nani - Vacation Internationale
Kings' Land - Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Ko Olina Beach Club - Marriott
Kona Billfisher
Kona Coast Resort
Kona Coast Resort - Shell Vacations Club
Kona Coast Resort I
Kona Coast Resort II
Kona Coast Resort II - Shell Vacations Club
Kona Islander Vacation Club
Kona Reef
Kuhio Banyan Club
Kuleana Club
Lawai Beach Resort
Lea Casa
Lifetime in Hawaii
Marriott's Kauai Lagoons - Kalanipu'u
Maui Banyan Vacation Club
Maui Beach Vacation Club
Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas - Marriott
Maui Ocean Club - Marriott
Maui Schooner
Maui Sunset
Maui Sunset II
MROP at Kauai Beach Villas
Na Pali Kauai Club
Nihi Kai Villas
One Napili Way
Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai
Paki Maui Beach Villas
Paniolo Greens - Shell Vacations Club
Papakea - Vacation Internationale
Papakea Beach Resort - Hawaii Properties
Point at Poipu, The
Pono Kai - Vacation Internationale
Pono Kai Resort
RHC/Ka'Eo Kai Resort
Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki
Royal Garden at Waikiki by EVR
Royal Kuhio - Vacation Internationale
Sands of Kahana
Sea Mountain - Vacation Internationale
Sea Village - Vacation Internationale
Tropical Trades at Paki Maui
Valley Isle - Vacation Internationale
Village By The Sea - Royal Aloha Vacation Club
Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai - Shell Vacations Club
Waiohai Beach Club - Marriott
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
Whaler on Kaanapali Beach
Windham Kauai Beach Villas
WorldMark Kihei
WorldMark Kona
WorldMark Valley Isle
Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk
Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
Wyndham Mauna Loa Village
Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff
Wyndham Shearwater
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki


and here are the resorts listed in TUG for all of hawaii

Alii Kai II
Alii Kai Resort
Aqual Hotel - Park Shore Resort
Aston Aloha Beach Resort
Aston at the Maui Banyan - Holiday Network
Aston Islander on the Beach
Aston Maui Kaanapali Villas
Aulani - Disney Vacation Club
Banyan Harbor
Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
Castle Resorts - Kiahuna Plantation & The Beach Bungalows
Castle Resorts - Kona Reef
Castle Resorts - Kamaole Sands
Cliffs at Princeville
Cliffs Club (Shell Vacations Club)
Colony at Sea Mountain
Diamond Resorts - Ka'anapali Beach Club
Diamond Resorts - Point at Poipu
Diamond Resorts Fairway Villas
Diamond Resorts Kona Reef
Gardens at West Maui
Hanalei Bay Resort
Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach
Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan
High Country Club Maui Palms at Wailea
Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Grand Waikikian
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites)
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Grand Islander
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Hokulani Waikiki
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Kings Land Resort
Hololani (Vacation Internationale)
Honokoa
Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach
Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa
Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club
Kahana Beach Vacation Club
Kahana Falls
Kahana Villa Vacation Club
Kamaole Beach Club
Kapaa Shore (Vacation Internationale) - old
Kapulanikai Vacation Suites
Kauai Beach Villas (Wyndham / Grand Pacific)
Kauai Beachboy Hotel - old delete
Ke Nani Kai
Kihei Akahi
Kihei Kai Nani (Vacation Internationale)
Kona Billfisher
Kona Coast Resort II
Kona Islander Vacation Club
Kuhio Banyan Club
Kuleana Club
Lawai Beach Resort
Lea Casa (Casa de Emdeko)
Legacy Vacation Club Waikiki (prev Celebrity)
Leilani Kai Resort
Makaha Resort & Golf Club
Makai Club
Makai Club Cottages
Marriott Maui Ocean Club
Marriott Waikoloa Ocean Club
Marriott Waiohai Beach Club
Marriott's Kauai Beach Club
Marriott's Kauai Lagoons
Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club
Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas
Maui Banyan Vacation Club
Maui Beach Vacation Club
Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Maui Oceanfront Inn Vacation Club
Maui Schooner
Maui Sunset
MROP at Kauai Beach Villas
Na Pali Kauai Club - alii kai
Nihi Kai Villas
One Napili Way
Outrigger Palms at Wailea - Holiday Network
Outrigger Waikiki on the Beach
Pacific Fantasy
Paki Maui
Papakea (Vacation Internationale)
Papakea Resort (Diamond Resorts)
Pono Kai Resort
Royal Aloha Vacation Club RAVC Keauhou - Kona
Royal Aloha Vacation Club RAVC Village by the Sea
Royal Aloha Vacation Club RAVC Waikiki
Royal Kuhio
Sands of Kahana
Sea Village
Shell Vacations Club - Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village
Shell Vacations Club - Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy
Shell Vacations Club at Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai
Shell Vacations Club Kona Coast Resort I
Shell Vacations Club Paniolo Greens Resort
Sweetwater at Kauai
Sweetwater at Waikiki Banyan
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North
Westin Nanea Ocean Villas
Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
Whaler on Kaanapali Beach
WorldMark Kapa'a Shore
WorldMark Kihei
WorldMark Kona
WorldMark Valley Isle
Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
Wyndham Mauna Loa Village
Wyndham Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai
Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff
Wyndham Shearwater/ Pahio
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki
Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk


----------



## dioxide45

I am not seeing the new one with the coordinates that I provided on the map???


----------



## dioxide45

That is why I didn't find Kauai Lagoons before. It is listed as Kauai Lagoons - Marriott and is in the wrong location. The new one I provided is correct, the one listed as Kauai Lagoons - Marriott is in the incorrect coordinates.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah..well that makes it easy.

ive deleted the wrong dupe (and updated the full name within TUG)


----------



## TUGBrian

also sorted a few of the other marriotts i found...gotta start somewhere i suppose!


----------



## dioxide45

Here is another;

<marker name="Marriott Vacation Club Pulse, San Diego" lat="32.719695" lng="-117.157670" address="701 A St&lt;br&gt;San Diego, CA, 92101&lt;br&gt;Phone: 619-696-9800" category="IIWeeks" ii="MSQ"/>


----------



## TUGBrian

ill save that one till I get done with hawaii lol.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> ah..well that makes it easy.
> 
> ive deleted the wrong dupe (and updated the full name within TUG)


Yup. Looks like the wrong one was deleted if you added the one I provided above. I think the prior one was added just using the coordinates of Lihue instead of its actual location.


----------



## TUGBrian

i just uploaded the current file now...might have been a bit behind


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks for updating.  This is definitely out of my wheelhouse!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...my ocd kicked in and I just "had" to finish hawaii.

renamed most of the resorts to get them in order properly, added a handful that were missing from the list on the map page.  it SHOULD be complete now...but if you find any resorts missing let me know!


----------



## dioxide45

Here are a couple Hawaii ones that are missing.

<marker name="Westin Nanea Ocean Villas" lat="20.942164" lng="-156.690124" address="45 Kai Malina Pkwy,&lt;br&gt;Lahaina, HI, 96761&lt;br&gt;Phone: 808-662-6300" category="IIWeeks" ii="WNA"/>

<marker name="Hyatt Residence Club Maui, Ka'anapali Beach" lat="20.913951" lng="-156.690596" address="180 Nohea Kai Dr,&lt;br&gt;Lahaina, HI, 96761&lt;br&gt;Phone: 808-662-1000" category="IIWeeks" ii="HKB"/>

Perhaps remove the Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa since it is the hotel.


----------



## TUGBrian

nanea was already listed in the xml file.

ive replaced regency with kanapali beach


----------



## dioxide45

This is odd then. I don't see the marker for Nanea or see it in the list after I click on the Hawaii button. I also notice that Kauai Lagoons is again showing in its old location and the new marker that I saw the other day is now gone. Also notice that the Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa still shows in the list and is still showing its marker. I don't see the new listing for the new Hyatt property on Maui. I tried forcing a refresh of the page without using any cache, and that didn't seem to work either.


----------



## TUGBrian




----------



## dioxide45

I must be pulling a cashed version or something. When I go to the link in post #1 this is what I see for that area.



 

Are the updates you are making going out to the open web right away, or are you working on a back end where the updates need to then be pushed out?


----------



## dioxide45

Here is what I see for Kauai Lagoons


----------



## dioxide45

I even did a reload using Ctrl in Chrome and it still shows the same things.


----------



## TUGBrian

its only one file im updating (hawaii)...basically all of the regions are loaded into an xml file that contains all the individual entries.

while I dont upload the file after every change...every time I make a post I do upload the file.  the last time i uploaded changes was 3:31am this morning (but the uploaded file contains all the changes mentioned sofar here in the thread)

im not sure why it would display old data for one and not the other...thats very bizarre.


----------



## AZGirl

Wow! Glad I read my newsletter and found this useful tool. THANKS!!


----------

